# cruise switch at brake pedal ???????



## atxwrangler (Oct 16, 2008)

I just bought a 1995 nissan sentra gxe,i like the little car,30 mpg,mostly highway miles,with auto tranny.the cruise won't work and i am baffled.i have checked the vac hose,tightened the cruise cable.both inside switches are working,if you push both at the same time the dash light flashes.isuspect it s the switch by the brake,there are two switches and one is missing the bump stop,so the breka pedal never contacts it.it is the switch farthest to the left driver door.is this the cruise switch?any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes this is a know problem, replace the rubber stopper.


----------



## atxwrangler (Oct 16, 2008)

for the reply,so,the switch on the far left is the one that ok's the cruise control??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have Manuals so I don't know, but its been reported many times here that this is a problem, without the rubber stopper the cruise doesn't work.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the other one should be the brake lights, you can test that on the driveway with a helper ( or at night.)


----------



## atxwrangler (Oct 16, 2008)

thats a good idea,i will test the other switch and see.in the meanwhile i'm gonna get a rubber grommet coming from the dealer,i'm pretty sure from what i have read on here,both switches need a grommet!thanks for the help!


----------



## atxwrangler (Oct 16, 2008)

UPDATE,i got the new rubber grommet from the dealer and put it in in about 3 minutes.cost was 2.02 tax included.the cruise now works like brand new.thanks for the help!


----------

